# Fahrradhose in xxxl ?



## Tenebis (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche eine lange Fahrradlatzhose in xxxl da die meisten eine Nummer kleiner ausfallen )ich bin 2,01m bei 127 kg). Es gibt zwar welche im Internet, ich weiß aber nicht ob die was taugen wie z.B.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Berkner-Radhose-Bikehose-Model-schwarz-rot/dp/B007ZPMKP6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1349382018&sr=8-16"]Berkner Radhose Bikehose lang Model Elite: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Brauchen tue ich Sie für den Herbst bzw. Frühjahr für kleinere Touren mit dem MTB.

Gefallen würde mir z.B.

http://www.bike24.net/p125768.html gibt es aber nur bis xxl.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit dem Problem oder weiß Bezugsquellen.

Vielen Dank.

Tene


----------



## norman68 (5. Oktober 2012)

Da wirst um probieren nicht rum kommen. Was bei dem einen Hersteller XL ist kann beim anderen schon XXL sein oder noch L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Oktober 2012)

Die Hosen von Craft kann ich empfehlen..die führen auch XXXL. Die fallen zudem sehr gross aus. Bin 1,84 und recht kräftig. Normalerweise hab ich L oder XL. Bei Craft hab ich M.

hier z.B. XXXL:
http://www.bobshop.de/Profiteams/Pr...SHACK-NISSAN-TREK-kurze-Traegerhose-2012.html

Gruß


----------



## clear water (5. Oktober 2012)

Bei bikemeile24 findest du Radhosen von Gonso auch in Übergrößen bis 6XL. Erfreuchlicherweise kosten da die sogenannten Übergrößen den gleichen Preis wie die "normalen" Größen. Oft kosten Radhosen ab 3XL mehr, was ich eine Frechheit finde, das etwas mehr an Stoff rechtfertigt doch nicht dass dafür mehr verlangt wird. In einem Shop hab ich mal gesehen das jede Größe nach oben immer etwas mehr gekostet hat, ist das eine Strafgebühr????


----------



## dirty sam (5. Oktober 2012)

clear water schrieb:


> ... ist das eine Strafgebühr????



Moin !

Das dürfte in den meisten Fällen damit zu begründen sein, daß diese "Randgrößen" im Verhältnis eine deutlich geringere Umsatzgeschwindigkeit aufweisen. Der Händler läuft bei einer entsprechenden Bestellung eine größere Gefahr, sich einen Ladenhüten reinzunehmen.
Andererseits hast Du aber auch wieder eine größere Chance, daß solche Größen mit großen Nachlässen ausverkauft werden.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Tenebis (6. Oktober 2012)

> Andererseits hast Du aber auch wieder eine größere Chance, daß solche Größen mit großen Nachlässen ausverkauft werden.



Aus meiner Erfahrung leider nein...meist sind es die gängigen Größen die es als Sonderangebote gibt.

Bei Fahhrädern sind auch meist die großen Größen am schnellsten ausverkauft (meine erfahrung)

Aber gut, dafür wollte mir, mit meine zwei metern, noch nie jemand körperliche Gewalt antun und Decken kann ich ohne Leiter streichen


----------



## Powerhouse (6. Oktober 2012)

Rose hat auch Hosen dieser Größe im Programm. Die fallen erfahrungsgemäß eher eine Nummer kleiner aus als gewöhnlich. Eine lange Hose habe ich von Rose nicht, aber eine 3/4. Ich bin mit der Qualität rundum zufrieden.


----------



## Tall1969 (6. Oktober 2012)

2,10m und so 110-115kg (je nach Trainingszustand)

* Rose: jeweils die grösste Grösse
* Sugoi: detto
* Engelbert Strauss (Lange Hosen): Hat zumindest Langgrößen bis 110, mehr bis 106


----------



## Tenebis (9. Oktober 2012)

Es wurde:

http://www.bobshop.de/Maenner/Radhosen/Lange-Traegerhosen/Bobteam-lange-Traegerhose-schwarz-rot.html

in 5XL . Man bekommt brei der größenangabe zwar erst einen schock aber mir passt Sie .

Mal schauen wie Sie sich beim fahren macht.


----------



## Tenebis (11. Oktober 2012)

So, der erste Fahreindruck.

Nun ja..bei ca. 10 Grad war es angenehm zu tragen und ich habe werde geschwitzt noch gefroren. Bequemer als meine alte Jeans war es auf jeden Fall. ich habe nur eine Frage.
Die Polster sind zwar vorne ausreichend (da wo ich es eigentlich gar nicht so sehr brauche) aber hinten könnte es größer und auch dicker sein. Ist das so (ist ja meine erste Hose) oder gibt es auch Hosen mit längeren Polstern die an Popo etwas dicker sind ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir hat noch kein Sitzpolster in einer langen Hose die halbwegs gepasst hat (1,90 mit um die 80kg) an der richtigen Stelle gesessen. Deshalb kaufe ich entweder Hosen (Thights) ohne Polster oder trenne das Polster gleich raus. Ich trage dann eine kurze Hose mit Polster drunter, das sitzt einfach besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die_Bremse (30. Oktober 2012)

So wollte nur mal ein Dickes DANKE an den Themenstarter dalassen!!!!Ich habe ungefähr das selbe Format ( 1,97m und 125kg ) und suche schon seit Ewigkeiten nach einen langen Winter-Bike-Latz-Hose. Nach unzähligen Versuchen hatte ich die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben was passendes zu finden.....aber nachdem ich dieses Thema hier gelesen habe, habe ich mir die von dir ausgesuchte Hose nun auch bestellt und was soll ich sagen..SIE PASST


----------

